# Aulnocara Blood Dragon Comptaibility



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi guys, sorry to disturb but I was wondering if my Aulnocara Blood dragon would be compatuible with either a Cobalt Blue Zebra Cichlid or a Snow white socolofi. I recently bought my Deagon Blood and placed him in a 75g tank with 5 Electric yellow lab cichlids and they all seem to be doing fine. If those 2 are not compatible can you guys suggest other compatible species?

Much Thanks


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I do not like mixing Peacocks with Mbunas, but the Dragons Blood maybe OK, it is part Mbuna anyway (Hybrid).


----------



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks! Does this mean I can mix it with the Cobalt blue or Socolofi?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Cichlids have a mine all their own. What works for one tank may not work for another. I think it will be OK though.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Those are fairly aggressive mbuna...I would not mix with peacocks.

That said the dragon blood is a hybrid and they can be more aggressive than the usual peacocks. In a 75G I think you would be better off with acei to mix with peacocks and they have a comparable mid-blue color to the cobalt.

If you just can't live without the cobalt or socolofi, nothing wrong with trying it as long as you are able to rehome the fish if it does not work out.


----------



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

Okay Much Thanks!


----------



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

So can I mix Peacocks with other Peacocks? because I heard that 2 males will fight


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Ed204 said:


> So can I mix Peacocks with other Peacocks? because I heard that 2 males will fight


In an all male tank, you can mix different types of peacocks... but you wouldn't want to mix two types of peacocks in a breeding tank.


----------



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks a bunch! I also have another question, if you don't mind. In my tank I have 5 Labs and one Dragon Blood, If I add another male peacock will they fight with the labs for female lab mates?


----------



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

And is it possible to mix them with Blood Parrots?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There is a separate post about the blood parrots. You can have several peacock males in a good-sized tank as long as there are no females and the peacocks don't look alike.


----------



## velenc (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a dragon blood in a 75g for about 6 months with 4 yellow labs, 4 aceis, 2 rusties, and 2 socolofis. I have not had any issues and I know that I need to get the numbers up. The dragon blood looks great and is larger than the Mbunas. The Socolofis are the most aggressive of the bunch.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Problems usually start at 8-12 months and with tinkering you can look forward to a stable mix at around 2 years for all-male.


----------



## velenc (Jan 16, 2013)

The dragon was an add in. All of those other fish have been together for 2 years.


----------

